# Evan's Syndrome



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Just got devastating news that a friend's standard poodle had to be euthanized after a 3 week battle with Evan's Syndrome. She was a 5 year old Signet poodle and the illness came out of nowhere. 

Does anybody know if this is something genetic? Should she be concerned if she opts to get another poodle (in the future) from this breeder?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that : (((. I do not know anything bout that syndrome - how devastating : ((( !!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this too, wow 5? I do not know. Oddly it sounds like what Trilliums Sport had (I am not sure there was a name mentioned) or at least similar.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, Olie, I just read some articles - it sound a lot like Trillium's case : (((.


It is autoimmune disease and body attacks red blood cells and platelets : (( !

As any autoimmune condition can be caused by many factors - including recent vaccination - at least that is what I found out :smow:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think that Evan's Syndrome is combination of Immune Mediate Hemolytic Anemia(IMHA) and Thrombocytopenea (IMT). So it is a double whammy that attacks both platelets and red blood cells.

If it is considered to be immune mediated, i.e. an auto-immune response, then it should be considered a genetic issue of interest. How would you avoid it since there are no tests? Ask about auto-immune issues in a line. These include: Addisons, allergies, IMHA, and IMT.

Please ask that your friend list this with Poodle Health Registry. The more we can track it in lines, the more we can possibly breed away from it.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't know how to access the PHR and I'm really sure my friend doesn't either. Can somebody talk me through it if I got the registered name of the dog?

I can email her and ask if she'd be willing to do this.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Registering a poodle on the Poodle Health Registry is quite a lengthy process. It requires sending in a copy of the registration papers and a signed diagnosis from the vet.

You start by going to www.poodlehealthregistry.com

Click on "register your poodle". Download and print out the form. Send them in.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

She may already be on the registry - don't breeders automatically do that?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They never Called what Sport had Evan's syndrome but I so agree it sure sounds horribly familiar (Sport had IMT). Especially since Sport at the end did get anemic. I'm so sorry for your friend. The dog was way too young and its a lousy way to go. I agree its important to track and try to breed away from it if we can because no one should lose a furry friend that early if we can prevent it.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

kanatadoggroomer said:


> She may already be on the registry - don't breeders automatically do that?


No, you are probably thinking about just listing a dog and it's pedigree. There is also a list of dogs affected.
So the owner would have to do it. They are very helpful and will walk you through it.

I am very sorry to hear of her death. It's so horrible to lose one so young.

Karen


----------



## BigEdLB (Oct 16, 2009)

*Phrd*

I have Emma in the PHRD. I gave them a scan of her OFA cert, and they put her in the database that way

At the top of her page, for example:

Emma Debergerac
(F) 26 Sep 2006, PR117673/01, cr [Vertical Pedigree] [Breeding] [Descendants] [Sibling] [Link] [NEW SEARCH] 

CallName = Emma
*Hips = Good[OFA]*
COI = 1.1%[10G,9F,1009U,93C]

The breeder should be able to help you with background info through this site. Most regular breeders use this, and they (Signet) have too fancy a website not be dotting the I's and crossing the T's

http://www.signetpoodles.com/


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

(Please ask that your friend list this with Poodle Health Registry. The more we can track it in lines, the more we can possibly breed away from it.[/QUOTE])

Google Poodle Health Registry, and go to the tab that says PHR forms.
It may be a good idea to wait for a few weeks to suggest this, as your friend needs to mourn the loss of her pet before being asked to pursue this.
I'm so sorry for your friend. Losing a beloved pet at such a young age is such a shock.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> (Please ask that your friend list this with Poodle Health Registry. The more we can track it in lines, the more we can possibly breed away from it.


)

Google Poodle Health Registry, and go to the tab that says PHR forms.
It may be a good idea to wait for a few weeks to suggest this, as your friend needs to mourn the loss of her pet before being asked to pursue this.
I'm so sorry for your friend. Losing a beloved pet at such a young age is such a shock.[/QUOTE]

Sorry, Cbrand already posted the instructions.
Check out the Poodle Club of Canada website, published newsletters, winter 2010. On page 18 there is an article on DNA research regarding diversity and autoimmune diseases. It's wordy, but interesting.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Vibrant said:


> It may be a good idea to wait for a few weeks to suggest this, as your friend needs to mourn the loss of her pet before being asked to pursue this.


This thread is from about three months ago - although the friend may still be grieving (I'm still mourning my little dachshund who I escorted to the rainbow bridge over a year ago!) a few weeks have definitely already passed.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> This thread is from about three months ago - although the friend may still be grieving (I'm still mourning my little dachshund who I escorted to the rainbow bridge over a year ago!) a few weeks have definitely already passed.


My mistake! I didn't look at the original posting date!!


----------

